# Conseils pour tester un macbook pro d'occasion



## QuentinMoresve (11 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, je viens sur le forum pour avoir des conseils et de l'aide car je voudrais m'acheter un macbook pro d'occasion. La personne vient a mon domicile me le faire tester mais je voudrais savoir précisement ce qu'il faut que je test. Merci


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Novembre 2011)

Difficile comme cela

déjà regarde l'ensemble du MBP
(griffures, coups, etc)

par la suite fait un Hardware test, via le DVD n°2

si il n'a pas les 2 DVDs c'est pas top et ça peux jouer en ta faveur niveau tarif

après c'est un ensemble qui fait que cela peut être une bonne occasion ou une mauvaise

niveau série il y en a des mauvaises et des bonnes: par exemple la série avec la 8600 en CG

dis nous ce que c'est comme modele on pourra te renseigner



pour la cote tu as aussi mac2sell qui te donne une valeur pour un Mac en bon état


----------



## Deejay-Joe (11 Novembre 2011)

fais un hardware test ...
fais un test général web cam, micro, haut parleur, sortie casque, entrée ligne, usb, et lance un jeux pour voir comment ce comporte la carte graphique, évite la série avec 8600m gt ..
vérifie si pas de pixel mort, si pas de griffe de coup .


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Novembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> Difficile comme cela
> 
> déjà *regarde l'ensemble du MBP*
> (*griffures, coups*, etc)
> ...





Deejay-Joe a dit:


> fais un *hardware test* ...
> fais un test général web cam, micro, haut parleur, sortie casque, entrée ligne, usb, et lance un jeux pour voir comment ce comporte la carte graphique, *évite la série avec 8600m gt* ..
> vérifie si pas de pixel mort, si *pas de griffe de coup* .




 je me demandes ce qu'il y a de constructif dans tes propos... 

tu reprends _quasiment_ mot pour mot ce que j'ai dit


----------



## Sly54 (11 Novembre 2011)

Tu peux regarder l'état de la batterie (par Information système).
L'état du disque dur (en lançant Utilitaire de disque / vérifier le disque).
L'absence de pixels morts.


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Novembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu peux regarder l'état de la batterie (par Information système).
> .




coconut battery donne des infos plus facile à voir que par l'information systeme


----------



## Lucieaus (11 Novembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> je me demandes ce qu'il y a de constructif dans tes propos...
> 
> tu reprends _quasiment_ mot pour mot ce que j'ai dit



Deejay-Joe fait plus crédible.
Question de charisme.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Novembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> coconut battery donne des infos plus facile à voir que par l'information systeme


Oui. Mais coconut battery n'est pas préinstallé. Et Information système est une mine d'or dès qu'on prend un peu le temps de l'explorer :love:


----------



## kaos (12 Novembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Oui. Mais coconut battery n'est pas préinstallé. Et Information système est une mine d'or dès qu'on prend un peu le temps de l'explorer :love:




le menu "a propose de se mac" peu facilement etre modifié  , bon c'est vicieux j'avoue mais faut pas que se fier qu'a ça ...


----------



## kolargol31 (12 Novembre 2011)

oui c'est vrai ça peut être modifié mais alors là ce serait du vicelard qd même 

on peux peut être regarder sur le site d'apple avec le numéro de série pour voir le type de machine....?

J'ai eu un gars qui était venu m'acheter un MBP 13", il est resté 2 heures à vérifier sur le net que ce que je vendais (là pas de pbs) mais jusqu'à vérifier sur le net la facture d'achat, il voulait les coordonnées du DARTY où je l'avais acheté, il a vérifié que je l'avais pas volé (en ayant dans les mains la facture d'achat et la copie de mon passeport, puis bon il est venu chez moi l'acheter hein) 

tout ça pour dire que il y a un minimum de confiance avec le vendeur, qd on en voit un de visu c'est un minimum de respect à avoir


----------



## kaos (12 Novembre 2011)

ouais , on pousse un peu loin , a partir du moment ou le mec t'invite chez lui , tu sais ou il habite , puis payer par cheque pour avoir une trace et demander une facture faite avec lui .

un mauvais coup ça se sent venir , y'a pas de raison .


a savoir qu'il y a deux jours , des MBP 13 core2duo étaient a vendre 889 euros sur le rifurb .


acheter un ordi garantie est vraiment bien , même quelques jours , histoire de pouvoir acheter un apple care si tu peux .


----------



## QuentinMoresve (12 Novembre 2011)

Ok, merci pour vos renseignements. Je vous montre vite fait ce que m'as dit la personne par mail a propos du Mac :


Apple Ordinateur Portable MacBook Pro- Intel Core i5 (2,53 GHz) - Ecran 17'' - Argent 
1A|APPLE-MC024F/A|30|3013951 Ref : APPLE-MC024F/A 
Processeur Intel® Core i5 (2,53 GHz) - Ecran 17'' rétro-éclairé par LED panoramique brillant 
- Résolution de 1920 x 1200 pixels - 4096 Mo - Disque dur de 500 Go 
- Carte graphique nVidia® GeForce GT 330M avec 512 Mo de mémoire totale 
- Graveur de DVD Dual Double Couche - Réseau Ethernet - Réseau sans fil WiFi N 
- Bluetooth 2.1 + EDR - Lecteur de cartes SD - Webcam iSight intégrée - Poids de 2,99 Kg 
- Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard
Produit NEUF , vendu dans boite d'origine, non déballée avec Facture.
Cordialement

Authentique Macbook Pro 17 pouces: 2.53GHz
Le MAC est Neuf , encore sous emballage avec les cd d'installation,sous facture , jamais servis avec garantie.
Je le vend car a defaux de non utilisation .
Voici les caracteristiques du macbook:
Vends Macbook Pro 17 pouces: 2.53GHz Original
Intel Core i5
Mémoire de 4 Go
Disque dur de 500 Go
Logement pour carte 
ExpressCard/34
Batterie intégrée dune autonomie de 8 a 9 heures d'autonomie.
Processeur graphique HD Intel
NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M avec 512 Mo
2.53GHz Intel Core i5
4GB 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM - 2X2Gb
Disque dur Serial ATA de 500 Go à 5 400 tr/min
SuperDrive 8x (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW)
Écran panoramique brillant haute résolution de 17 pouces
Clavier azerty rétro-éclairé & Guide de l'utilisateur
Cordialement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h28 ----------

Si sa peut vous aidez à savoir de quel type il est etc.


----------



## kolargol31 (12 Novembre 2011)

ben avec tout ça tyu peux aller sur mac2sell et voir la côte

mais je pense que l'on a fait le tour de ce qu'il fallait voir 

d'ailleur fait attention auc offres trop alléchante...

*vaut mieux louper une bonne affaire que se faire avoir *


----------



## QuentinMoresve (12 Novembre 2011)

Ok. Merci du conseil


----------



## Sly54 (13 Novembre 2011)

QuentinMoresve a dit:


> Ok, merci pour vos renseignements. Je vous montre vite fait ce que m'as dit la personne par mail a propos du Mac :
> 
> - Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard
> Produit NEUF , vendu dans boite d'origine, non déballée avec Facture.
> ...



Je trouve que cette annonce sent l'arnaque Un MBP 17" neuf, même pas déballé ? 

Qui va donc s'acheter une telle bécane pour ne pas l'utiliser, franchement ? Et puis écrire "Authentique Macbook Pro", il y a des modèles qui ne sont pas authentiques ? :mouais:

Ensuite, les 17" i5, je crois qu'ils ne sont plus commercialisés depuis février 2011 (ce qui explique Snow Leopard, au lieu de Lion). Et le mec il a gardé la machine 6 mois sans l'utiliser, avant de la vendre ? :mouais:

Bref, je trouve que ça sent l'arnaque à plein nez


----------



## sukomby (13 Novembre 2011)

petite question pourquoi la il faut éviter la série 8600?

merci


----------



## Lucieaus (13 Novembre 2011)

Elles ont un vice caché.


----------



## kolargol31 (13 Novembre 2011)

Je plussoie avec sly: c est bizarre!!!! Sinon la 8600m GT posait pb bcp de retour donc Apple au vu de cela et ne pouvant faire autrement: à proposer une sorte d'extension de garantie de 4 ans..


----------



## Bibuu_ (13 Novembre 2011)

En même temps si il est toujours sous blister, j'vois pas où il pourrait se faire avoir.. Regarde si c'est pas un MBP volé, avec le n° de série


----------



## kolargol31 (13 Novembre 2011)

Contrôler le numéro de série dans la plupart des cas n apporte rien !!!!!  Même si il vient au domicile il peut y avoir mamaille!


----------



## Sly54 (13 Novembre 2011)

Bibuu_ a dit:


> En même temps si il est toujours sous blister, j'vois pas où il pourrait se faire avoir.. Regarde si c'est pas un MBP volé, avec le n° de série


Par exemple


----------



## QuentinMoresve (13 Novembre 2011)

Elle l'a déballée pour me montrer les photos et elle m'as envoyer la facture.  de toute façon je verrais bien le jour ou elle viendra. Mais sa m'as l'air clean pourtant. Faut toujours se méfier quand même.


----------



## Bibuu_ (13 Novembre 2011)

Bizarre qu'elle le déballe juste pour des photos, pcq si par exemple tu ne le veux plus, elle peut plus le vendre comme "neuf". Surtout que si il est toujours sous blister, à quoi servent les photos? 
Bref, méfie-toi quand même.


----------



## QuentinMoresve (13 Novembre 2011)

Ouais je vais faire gaffe à tout ça. Mais bon si il n'y as pas trop de problème sa peut être une affaire. En plus elle a la garantie apple care jusqu'en 2013 si j'ai bien compris.
Comment savoir si le macbook est volé ? avec le numéro de série oui mais ensuite ?


----------



## Sly54 (13 Novembre 2011)

QuentinMoresve a dit:


> Ouais je vais faire gaffe à tout ça. Mais bon si il n'y as pas trop de problème sa peut être une affaire. En plus elle a la garantie apple care jusqu'en 2013 si j'ai bien compris.


Un Apple care, ça dure 3 ans Ca voudrait dire que la machine date de 2010 :mouais:
La facture date de quand ?


----------



## QuentinMoresve (13 Novembre 2011)

Je pense pas qu'il soit neuf neuf l'ordi. elle l'a acheter en novembre dernier. Enfin l'année dernière


----------



## kaos (13 Novembre 2011)

QuentinMoresve a dit:


> Bonjour, je viens sur le forum pour avoir des conseils et de l'aide car je voudrais m'acheter un macbook pro d'occasion. La personne vient a mon domicile me le faire tester mais je voudrais savoir précisement ce qu'il faut que je test. Merci




et du coté du rifurb ? y'a rien dans ton budget ? entre un 17 douteux et un 13 neuf, ça se réfléchie non ? 
Regarde chaque jour, car c'est mis a jour la nuit et là tu aurais une machine neuve.



Si tu veux vraiment de l'occasion ,attends de trouver une annonce d'un utilisateur de la communauté Macgé sérieux .


----------



## QuentinMoresve (13 Novembre 2011)

Justement, je l'ai trouvé ici ! c'est pour ça que sa me paraissait bizarre un prix aussi bas. De toute façon je vais le voir la personne va venir et puis après je le prendrais ou non.


----------



## Sly54 (13 Novembre 2011)

QuentinMoresve a dit:


> Le MAC est Neuf , encore sous emballage avec les cd d'installation,sous facture , jamais servis avec garantie.





QuentinMoresve a dit:


> Je pense pas qu'il soit neuf neuf l'ordi. elle l'a acheter en novembre dernier. Enfin l'année dernière



De mieux en mieux 

QuentinMoresve, quand tu auras vu la personne, tu nous racontera, hein ?


----------



## QuentinMoresve (13 Novembre 2011)

Oui oui je comprend ce que tu veux dire Sly ^^
Je verrais bien le jour où j'aurais vu la personne. et je vous dirais.


----------



## 8ightman (13 Novembre 2011)

Et n'oublie pas : ne jamais se rendre a un rendez-vous pour une vente internet avec un inconnu avec l'argent déjà sur soit si on paye en liquide. Soit faire un cheque, soit, retirer une fois le matos vérifié et le vendeur également "vérifié" (^^) retourner retirer et reverifier que la machine n'ai pas changée entre temps... Ça fais pas tout mais ça limite déjà les risques d'agression.


----------



## QuentinMoresve (14 Novembre 2011)

http://www.mac-occasions.fr/annonces/macbook-pro-15°-i7-8go-ram/
Une arnaque je pense


----------



## Sly54 (14 Novembre 2011)

QuentinMoresve a dit:


> http://www.mac-occasions.fr/annonces/macbook-pro-15°-i7-8go-ram/
> Une arnaque je pense



420  

Je viens d'en commander un camion, c'est pour ma retraite


----------

